# A traditional Christmas dish...



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

For those looking for doing a tradional Christmas-eve meal, at least if you live in some parts of France, consider a plate of _boudin noir,_ or blood sausage. *My article* this month details various facts about this sausage, describes how to make it at home, and presents a few recipes for its use.


----------



## a scottish chef (Dec 17, 2002)

It's a very popular dish here in Scotland, along with it's red pudding and white pudding variants.

It's most commonly found formed into a sausage,dipped in batter and deep fried. Whilst this can be good, I much prefer slices from a whole pudding grilled and served with apple wedges sauteed in clarified butter with a little paprika, nutmeg and crushed black pepper along with new potatoes.

Incidentally, a good quality whole black pudding from McKellar's, wieghing about 2Kg, costs around £1.80 here. That's about $2.50?

P.S. I really like your site! A mine of useful information so thanks for that :chef:


----------



## bumblecook (Feb 5, 2001)

I could kill for a plate of boudin noir. Just thinking about this makes me homesick :-(


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Make your own. It's easy.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Boudin noir was one of my favourites when I lived in France. They had it cut into small rounds and served it with wedges of apple which were fried until they were caramelised. Maybe that's when I started to become really interested in food... 

I had it last week at Raymond Blanc's brasserie 'Petit Blanc' in Oxford (UK) and they were fantastic, served on celeriac puree with diced, caramelised apple (or celeriac?).


----------

